
Have people started receiving their YC invitations summer 2016? - virginteez
Also, if you&#x27;re not accepted for interview, do you get a rejection email or is it just silence?
======
nostrademons
In past cycles, when I've gotten rejected it's been through a polite e-mail.
Haven't heard anything (either way) this cycle yet.

------
Bigchrome
Haven't seen anything yet. Expecting ~6PM PDT (or around 2am local time for me
on the other side of the Atlantic).

------
sharmila
I received rejection mail a couple of minutes before

